# *Skoda Superb II Spy Pics*



## Terranismo (Apr 16, 2006)

Skoda Superb II








(Text & photos courtesy of Carscoop)
A couple of hours ago we showed you a few scanned black & white images of the 2008 Skoda Superb. Apparently, those pictures where just the tip of the ice-berg as we managed to snoop out a whole set of images that give us a clear view of the Octavia’s big brother. And the from the looks of it, that’s the best description one can give to the 2008 Superb which dumps the 4door sedan body of the current version in favor of a Octavia-like 5door liftback body. Expect the Superb to be fitted with a wide range of 1.6 FSI, TFSI (1.8 or/and 2.0-litres), V6 FSI petrol and 1.9/2.0 TDI diesel engines when it goes on sale in a few months (June).


----------



## G132RLG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: *Skoda Superb II Spy Pics* (Terranismo)*

Does anyone know if there will still be a 6 cylinder diesel?


----------



## xzero109 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: *Skoda Superb II Spy Pics* (G132RLG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G132RLG* »_Does anyone know if there will still be a 6 cylinder diesel?

If there isnt 1 out there already (somewhere) there should be soon/1 day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xchox (Jan 28, 2006)

*beep* I want to make sweet love to that thing.


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (xchox)*

hey.... thats not bad looking.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Regarding 6 cylinder TDI;
based on the TRANSVERSE engineplatform of the lates Passat, I cannot see VAG building a VR6 TDI for this purpose.
2.0TDI with 140 and 170hk should be options though...


----------



## ae0652 (Jun 9, 2007)

not too bad. I like it.


----------



## Terranismo (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: *Skoda Superb II Spy Pics* (G132RLG)*

There should be one offered as the current model has one available (2.5 V6 turbo diesel).


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: *Skoda Superb II Spy Pics* (Terranismo)*

damn i dont like it







!! but that interior is really beautiful!!!
any more pics? i do have a 2006 V6 superb and i love it


----------



## Terranismo (Apr 16, 2006)

No more pics right now, as the car hasn't officially been introduced.


----------



## mfurmyr (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: *Skoda Superb II Spy Pics* (Terranismo)*

Any information about new Superb with DSG and on which engines?


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: *Skoda Superb II Spy Pics* (mfurmyr)*

different


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

It almost looks korean?


----------



## digisnor (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

Go brush your teeth!


----------



## Terranismo (Apr 16, 2006)

First official image:


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

I like it alot


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I saw more pics yesterday, and I think it looks gooood.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I think it is simply AWESOME!
http://car.kak.net/2008/01/09/...cover/


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


----------



## MStar2209 (Jul 1, 2006)

This thing is the ugliest car since the launch of the Ssangyong Rodius. It makes me shiver...it looks like no part fits the other.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (MStar2209)*

I'm really wondering what a Mazda/Ford owner is doing in a VW/Skoda forum...







Please let the grown ups talk here and go back playing.


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

*Has nobody else seen the Superb in the metal yet, then?*

I was lucky enough to visit the Geneva show twice this year, and there's one reason why i went back a week after the first visit, in spite of the crowds and discomfort. On my first visit, with my daughter, we sat inside the latest Bentley Continental GTC, listened to its Naim stereo system - like being at home, quite wonderful. After we had been all round the different stands and seen practically everything, i had to return to the Skoda stand, where we had begun our day. There was a 4wd, DSG automatic, 3.6 litre V6, leather interior, with 18 inch polished alloys, in 'Rosso Brunello', a beautiful wine red metallic colour. it had a new touch screen satnav/hifi with possibility of TV tuner, and adaptive headlights, the first car in VAG to adopt these. The dealer told me this car would retail for 55,000 Swiss Francs - work it out. This is cheap cheap cheap for such quality and design.
We know the build quality of these cars is perhaps the best of all the VAG stable, before talking about Bentley or Bugatti, of course.Why would i buy one of these cars? Why did i have to go back a week later? Because this car was among the most dignified and beautiful in the whole show. Believe me, the pictures do not do it justice. i had a real problem tearing myself away from the stand without actually taking the car away itself! VAG may well have a major problem selling Passats and equivalent Audis, because this car is so much more stunningly beautiful than either, and this is one good reason for them not to sell it in the US!! I thought it looked great even after fawning over Bentleys and Rollers.It has enormous presence, would be ideal for the American market owing to its huge interior space.All the levels of interior were well appointed and finished, but the Elegance was lovely. I will wait for an L&K iteration, as the design merits a higher level of luxury than even the Elegance. What a car!!!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: *Skoda Superb II Spy Pics* (Terranismo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Terranismo* »_There should be one offered as the current model has one available (2.5 V6 turbo diesel).

Previous Passat had 2.5TDI V6, current does not. Why?
Because of the transverse engine. Same applies for Golf, A3 and Octavia.
I cannot see Skoda making such an engine just for it's Superb mk2.

Anyways...
nice comment on the Geneva show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I quite enjoyed the new sat-nav in latest L&K+, sweet with harddrive and
SD-card.


----------



## Jonny Cash (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: *Skoda Superb II Spy Pics* (Terranismo)*

This Car looks very nice


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

So far there are no plans for a V6 TDI, neither for the Passat nor the Superb.


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: *Skoda Superb II Spy Pics* (Terranismo)*

http://www.carbodydesign.com/a...story/
Skoda Superb design story


----------



## mobin (Sep 25, 2008)

*A best for the company since the 1960s*

The East European Skoda brand is set to come back to Australia with an announcement by Volkswagen Australia today, (Volkswagen owns Skoda). Volkswagen sold more than 21,000 vehicles in 2006, a best for the company since the 1960s.The Volkswagen Group’s net earnings for 2006 were 2.75 billion euro – up from 1.12 billion euro in 2005 more than double! Last year VolksWagen sold 5.7 million vehicles, including 550,000 Skodas and 905,000 Audis.
-------------
Mobin
 promoter


----------

